# I've Got Nothing Toulouse



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, this might not be a surprise to anyone, but I don't get it? mg:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't get it, either, except the reference to "nothing to lose."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a collection of paintings by great French artists.
The collector has paintings by Monet, Matisse, Cezanne, etc., but he has nothing in the spot reserved for Toulouse.
Thus: "I have Matisse. I have Cezanne. I have Renoir. I have Monet. I have Manet. But I have nothing Toulouse."


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah ok.


----------

